# cr1 bottom bracket



## ncfitton (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi,
I bought a used 2005 CR1 Team Issue off a guy with supposedly less than 1000 miles and the LBS says it needs a new bottom bracket because it feels loose. Is this a common problem?

It's got full Campy Record and I am thinking of switching to a compact crankset so I might look for a crankset with a bottom bracket deal on the web. Does anyone know what kind of bottom bracket it is - English or whatever?

In the meantime I have ridden this bike a lot and raced it once and I love it - it feels great apart from the noise out of the bottom bracket when I climb hard.

Thanks for any advice.
Nick.


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

ncfitton said:


> Hi,
> I bought a used 2005 CR1 Team Issue off a guy with supposedly less than 1000 miles and the LBS says it needs a new bottom bracket because it feels loose. Is this a common problem?
> 
> It's got full Campy Record and I am thinking of switching to a compact crankset so I might look for a crankset with a bottom bracket deal on the web. Does anyone know what kind of bottom bracket it is - English or whatever?
> ...


Its not a trait of the CR1,but might be a common problem with whoever manufacturers the B/B itself.


----------



## ncfitton (Jul 28, 2006)

Piles said:


> Its not a trait of the CR1,but might be a common problem with whoever manufacturers the B/B itself.


It's a 2005 Record BB.


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

ncfitton said:


> Hi,
> I bought a used 2005 CR1 Team Issue off a guy with supposedly less than 1000 miles and the LBS says it needs a new bottom bracket because it feels loose. Is this a common problem?
> 
> It's got full Campy Record and I am thinking of switching to a compact crankset so I might look for a crankset with a bottom bracket deal on the web. Does anyone know what kind of bottom bracket it is - English or whatever?
> ...


not typical of record BB's. the "1000" mile story always sounds suspect when it's a year or more old. it's probably been ridden hard and put away wet.... get a new bb and you should be fine


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

water will definetely do that to a BB.


----------



## gorocketgo (Sep 9, 2005)

did the new bottom bracket fix the problem ??
the reason I'm asking is that I have the same bike and I've been thru 2 campy bottom brackets and a new Campy Ultra Torque and the BB area is always creaking. I'm beginning to think there's a problem with the frame.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you sure the creaking sound is from the BB? I had a Cannondale that I swore the creak was coming from the BB only to learn it was actually coming from the headset.


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm aware of one instance where the Aluminium sleeve that is used in the frame for the bottom bracket comming loose. You may want to take a look at that also.


----------



## Zach-dk (Oct 6, 2006)

Spectrum said:


> I'm aware of one instance where the Aluminium sleeve that is used in the frame for the bottom bracket comming loose. You may want to take a look at that also.


I think that aluminium sleeve (left side) is coming loose on my CR1 Limited. Does anyone know what to do about the problem?


----------



## steve314 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a month-old CR1 Team that makes a series of clicks / creaks when I'm accelerating. I told the guy at the LBS before I bought it; he heard it too and said something about the cables (I can't remember which; maybe derailleur) sometimes doing something. He had the mechanic there make some kind of adjustment (I'm sorry I don't know what kind) and it was okay for awhile. Now it's back though. I'm going to take it back in and see what they say, but I wondered if it sounded like the same issue you all were having? Could it be the bottom bracket? Or a cable? Again, it only happens when I accelerate / push hard and lasts through the acceleration. It doesn't make the sound at speed.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## gorocketgo (Sep 9, 2005)

good luck on finding it.

I did replace the bottom bracket with a Campy UltraTorque and it did stop the creaking. I also replaced the cables as well.


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

I also have a CR1 and I just installed the new Campy Ultra Torque with the intragrated BB and the Campy cups. 643gr. and smooth like butter. I've seen them on line for $549

JD


----------



## steve314 (Mar 15, 2007)

steve314 said:


> I have a month-old CR1 Team that makes a series of clicks / creaks when I'm accelerating. I told the guy at the LBS before I bought it; he heard it too and said something about the cables (I can't remember which; maybe derailleur) sometimes doing something. He had the mechanic there make some kind of adjustment (I'm sorry I don't know what kind) and it was okay for awhile. Now it's back though. I'm going to take it back in and see what they say, but I wondered if it sounded like the same issue you all were having? Could it be the bottom bracket? Or a cable? Again, it only happens when I accelerate / push hard and lasts through the acceleration. It doesn't make the sound at speed.
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


It's fixed—apparently it was my non-drive side crank "interface" (?) that needed some grease and a little tightening.


----------

